# VIrtualization on AMD64



## z662 (Mar 18, 2009)

Hello, after googling for about an hour and the lack of information on achieving either VMware or Virtualbox to work on a FreeBSD AMD64 system, I wanted to know if anyone could shed some light on this subject. Any information would be appreciated. Thanks


----------



## fronclynne (Mar 18, 2009)

hmm . . .


----------



## sossego (Mar 18, 2009)

VMWare is already covered.
VirtualBox is still being slowly ported. It doesn't work on the amd64 platform at all. Sorry, I've spent time trying to make it work.
Your option currently is qemu.


----------

